# ¡¡Un año más para Romarsan!! :)



## Fernita

Querida Ro:

*¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLE PARA UNA GRAN FORERA PERO FUNDAMENTALEMENTE UNA GRAN AMIGA!*

Con todo cariño te deseo un día muy feliz, un año muy feliz y muchísimos años muy felices.

¡Besos y abrazos y mandanos torta!


----------



## Nanon

¡¡¡Muy feliz cumple!!! ¡Muchas felicidades y todo lo mejor, hoy y siempre! ¡Besos y abrazos!


----------



## bondia

Me uno a las felicitaciones. ¡Que tengas un gran año!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Querida Ro,

Ya sé que fue ayer y que llego tarde, pero si hay una fiesta para tí yo quiero estar en ella. Sigo sin saber cómo se copian y pegan regalos virtuales, así que el único regalo virtual que puedo hacerte es decirte que te quiero mucho, amiga.

Un beso


----------



## romarsan

Fernie, querida amiga, gracias por el detallazo. La de cosas que hemos compartido gracias a WR. Un beso enorme volando hacia ti.

Anne, compañera y amiga, sabes cuanto me gusta coincidir contigo, contarte entre mis amigos es un privilegio.

Bondia, ni te imaginas los buenos ratos que me hacen pasar tus posts, eres una mujer encantadora. Gracias.

Valeria, mi querida Valeria, los cumples tienen "octava", así que llegas más que a tiempo. Sabes lo contenta que estoy de tenerte como amiga. Un besote grande.


----------



## Antpax

Uff si Valeria llega tarde, me temo que yo mucho más, como es costumbre, pero traigo unas cervecitas, para la fiesta y un regalito para ti.

Pues eso, corazón, que cumplas muchos más. Y nosotros que lo veamos .

Beso.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

Gracias Antie, guapo. La flor es preciosa, pero no conseguirás apartarme de las cervecitas tan facilmente, jejeje.
Un besote.


----------



## la_machy

Querida Ro, pido disculpas por la demora, pero esta fiesta no me la pierdo.

*¡¡Muchas felicidades, Preciosa!!*   

Ojalá que hayas tenido un día muy hermoso, y lleno de buenos momentos.

Aquí te dejo un regalito (...) espero que te guste, disfrútalo sin remordimientos . 

Y este otro (...) sólo por el gusto de decir, _¡¡salud!!_

 Un cariñoso abrazo,


Marie


----------



## romarsan

Jajaja, Marie, guapa, claro que me gusta el regalito y prometo disfrutarlo sin remordimientos (por algo vengo de hacer terapia en el Café).

¡Salud! preciosa. Gracias por estar aquí.
Besos


----------



## GamblingCamel

Happy Birthday, Romarsan !!
Please guess the name of the film.


----------



## romarsan

GamblingCamel said:


> Happy Birthday, Romarsan !!
> Please guess the name of the film.




¿Cuantos intentos puedo hacer? 
Gracias por todos los buenos ratos que me has hecho pasar y gracias por pasarte por aquí.

Un abrazo grandote


----------



## GamblingCamel

romarsan said:


> ¿Cuantos intentos puedo hacer?


Only 1 try, Ro. 
7 clues. 7 words.
Ask a neighbor's 10 year old son for advice. Or ask any 50 year old man who has the mind of a 10 year old.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

La solución está aquí.


----------



## chamyto

"jápi bérdei tu llu , jápi bérdei tu llu , jápi berdei jápi bérdei , jápi bérdei tu llu"

Lo dicho , happy birthday , feliz cumple .


----------



## romarsan

GamblingCamel said:


> Only 1 try, Ro.
> 7 clues. 7 words.
> Ask a neighbor's 10 year old son for advice. Or ask any 50 year old man who has the mind of a 10 year old.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> La solución está aquí.


 

Eres genial. A mi me pillabais siempre los títulos. 
Aunque esta era fácil, jejeje.


----------



## romarsan

chamyto said:


> "jápi bérdei tu llu , jápi bérdei tu llu , jápi berdei jápi bérdei , jápi bérdei tu llu"
> 
> Lo dicho , happy birthday , feliz cumple .


 
Muchisimas gracias Chamyto. Me encantó escucharte cantar


----------



## capitas

chamyto said:


> "jápi bérdei tu llu , jápi bérdei tu llu , jápi berdei jápi bérdei , jápi bérdei tu llu"
> 
> Lo dicho , happy birthday , feliz cumple .


I endorse to the song.
Japiberzdai ¡Y que cumplas muchos más!


----------



## romarsan

Gracias Capitas.
A dos voces suena genial 

Somos casi vecinos.


----------



## capitas

romarsan said:


> Gracias Capitas.
> A dos voces suena genial
> 
> Somos casi vecinos.


We are only a stone's throw away. (Maybe tomorrow I'll throw you one!)


----------



## GamblingCamel

I'm back. To deliver a birthday greeting to you from a mutual friend.

_Ro, muchísimas felicidades te desea __G._ _en Italia_.


----------



## romarsan

capitas said:


> We are only a stone's throw away. (Maybe tomorrow I'll throw you one!)


----------



## romarsan

¡Que foto tan sexy! 
Gracias de nuevo, GC.


----------



## turi

Parece que hasta ahora, el que más tarde llega soy yo... vaya despiste!!!

Aunque tardíamente, querida Ro, espero que lo hayas pasado de lujo!!

Un abrazo,

Juan


----------



## romarsan

Gracias querido amigo. Un gustazo verte por aquí y una gran satisfacción tenerte como amigo.

Besote grande.


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, llegué al trasnoche, pero llegué.
No, no hace falta que digas nada, igual no me lo perdonaré.
Un gran beso, amiga.
Estaba lejos el día de tu cumpleaños, pero siempre estás cerca en mis pensamientos, es un privilegio contar con tu amistad.

Eduardo.
_


----------



## romarsan

Gracias Eduardo. Guardé una botella del mejor vino para brindar contigo a tu llegada.
Me alegro que hayas disfrutado de tu libertad, pero se notaba tu falta.
Besote.
Rosalía


----------



## Mirlo

Turissa Yo soy la que llega mas tarde, pero mis deseos son los mismos "Muchas Felicidades" y un brinde para la querida Ro.


----------



## romarsan

Mirlo said:


> Turissa Yo soy la que llega mas tarde, pero mis deseos son los mismos "Muchas Felicidades" y un brinde para la querida Ro.



Muchas gracias por venir a la fiesta preciosa
Un beso grandote.


----------

